# suddenly dead vehicle - DTC P1572



## opticalcarrier (Dec 17, 2007)

Ive got a 2002 Maxima that all of a sudden died. Yesterday it cranked up fine and I moved it out of the driveway and this morning it barely cranked, ran really rough, then died. It wont crank at all now. My OBD-II scanner popped up with DTC P1572 and from another forum I got this:
--------------------

DTC P1572 ASCD BRAKE SWITCH

When the brake pedal is depressed, ASCD brake switch is turned
OFF and stop lamp switch is turned ON. ECM detects the state of
the brake pedal by this input of two kinds (ON/OFF signal).

Possible causes:
Harness or connectors
The stop lamp switch circuit is open or shorted.
The ASCD brake switch circuit is open or shorted.
The ASCD clutch switch circuit is open or shorted.
Incorrect stop lamp switch installation
Incorrect ASCD brake switch installation
Incorrect ASCD clutch switch installation
ECM
--------------------

Why is the vehicle not cranking but giving me a brake system DTC??? Is the computer hosed? If so, how much will this end up costing?

And what is the difference between an ECU and a ECM? Do all Maximas have both an ECU and a ECM? What functions does each do?


----------

